# Help on finding an air pistol.



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

I own a Sig 225 9mm, and I would like to find a good airsoft or pellet gun copy of my gun that I don't have to recock everytime I fire (double action).

I think the German Company Umarex makes one for the Sig 225 (I'd take a similar Sig, though, like a 226 or 228, or even something generic that'd have the same feel as my regular pistol), but I hear that they are a bit expensive. I'd like to find one that is under $100 if at all possible.

This is a tough one, but if you guys can help that'd be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Paul Janulis :2pistols:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 13, 2004)

In the lines of spring pistols? Youll never find anything with quality under 100 bucks. Looks like Mauri carrys brands of the SIG that will last longer. Get a GBB, its worth 20-40 over your budget but its totally worth it, youll find realism is at key. You could waste money with the crappy kinds till you find one you like or purchuse a WA KSC or Mauri and save yourself alot of cash.

This was from my 18 yr. old son, who is heavy into paintball and airguns.
TW


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> In the lines of spring pistols? Youll never find anything with quality under 100 bucks. Looks like Mauri carrys brands of the SIG that will last longer. Get a GBB, its worth 20-40 over your budget but its totally worth it, youll find realism is at key. You could waste money with the crappy kinds till you find one you like or purchuse a WA KSC or Mauri and save yourself alot of cash.
> 
> This was from my 18 yr. old son, who is heavy into paintball and airguns.
> TW



20-40 over my budget is fine if it is what I am looking for.

Got any links to these models?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 13, 2004)

Check these out,

http://www.uncompany.com/pageproduct.asp?subcatid=14

Uncompany is a wide respected HK dealer with top notch service, these are gas blow back hand guns, power'd by HFC22 or green gas. Chambers and used like a real gun, select a pistol of your liking. Im sure other models are around..

www.wgcshop.com
www.readwolfairsoft.com
www.airsoftshop.com


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks...I'll look into these!  

The I don't have to recock after every shot with the gas blowbacks, correct?

:ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 13, 2004)

No, you chamber one. Then it will semi or auto the rest like a real weapon. The gas is filled in the mag, im sure youll find no comparission between this and your springer.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> No, you chamber one. Then it will semi or auto the rest like a real weapon. The gas is filled in the mag, im sure youll find no comparission between this and your springer.



kewl. You've been a great help.

It's hard to find info on this stuff online (like how they word, etc.). Come to think of it, I believe I have shot the gas blowbacks...they give a little air powered kick to mimich the real thing, which is a plus. A lot of the springer's have to be rechambered after every shot, which defeats the purpose of what I'm trying to do here.

So, I think that I am going to go with the Gas blowback. Thanks again for advise!   

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

Some more info...

I found this for those interested for information purposes...

http://airsoftonline.4t.com/guntype.htm

Now...I am looking at either of these two:

http://www.uncompany.com/pagesearch.asp (go about 7 guns down the page to the silver Sig 226)

http://www.airbullseye.com/P_44.htm

I think I might pick the 2nd link because it's heavier and will feel more like my real steel; plus the P229 is closer in specs to my P225.

What do you think, TigerWoman?

 :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

A **** me...my second link doesn't ship to Michigan. wtf? :idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 13, 2004)

HFC? They are known for cheap beginners guns, hard to say what your gona get from them. I would definetly have my choice on a KSC, Mauri or WA. They are performance pistols, and worth the extra dough.

All these messages are from my son. Trying to keep up. He's playing online  war games right now but likes to respond to you.  TW


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> HFC? They are known for cheap beginners guns, hard to say what your gona get from them. I would definetly have my choice on a KSC, Mauri or WA. They are performance pistols, and worth the extra dough.
> 
> All these messages are from my son. Trying to keep up. He's playing online  war games right now but likes to respond to you.  TW



Your son rocks, and has been a huge help!  

KSC? Do you mean KWC? I found KWC on that link you gave me which is why I ask...

 :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

Never mind...I found KSC too.

I am having trouble finding something that replicates the Sig 225, 226, or 229 thats a good model, even for a reasonable price. I'll keep searching, though... :ultracool


----------



## kroh (Nov 29, 2004)

try this one too...

www.shortyusa.com


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Paul- I know there are some decent 226 mock-ups; some of the guys I train with on occaision use them as double for thei last ditch duty piece.  As to the link above (shorty usa) they are right up the road from me; if you see something that seems worthwhile pm or email; I can stop in their shop and bang it around a bit.
 :mp5:


----------

